# Einzug der Lizenz???



## Marouk (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo!
Mich würde mal interessieren ob schon jemand davon gehört hat dass ein Fischereischein (oder der Prüfungsnachweis) eingezogen wurde und wenn ja warum dies geschehen ist.
Theoretisch sollte das ja möglich sein wenn man z.B. beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wurde, oder?
Wie bekommt der Verein das mitgeteilt, der sollte dies doch wissen, weil das Mitglied ja dann auch dort nicht mehr angeln dürfte, oder?!
Und wie kann ich nachweisen dass ich eine SF-Prüfung bestanden habe wenn der Prüfungsnachweis verloren ging?


besten Dank!!

und allzeit tight lines!


----------



## celler (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*

Oh, ich hoffe dir ist das nicht passiert, hört sich nämlich ganz danach an...

Klar kann die dir Erlaubniss entzogen werden und du bist ja in nem Register eingetragen, somit wird es auch deinem eingetragenen Verein mitgeteilt...

Ist ja wie mit nem Führerschein, du verlierst ja auch soweit ich weiß deine Jagdlizens wenn du betrunken beim Autofahren erwischt wirst....

Oder wenn du besoffen Fahrrad fährst, dann verlierst zum Fahrradführerschein unter Umständen auch dein Autoführerschein ...


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*

Also einen Nachweis, daß Du einen Fischereischein besitzt, hat die Untere Fischereibehörde. Du bist ja da im Rechner erfasst. Zumindest ist das in Brandenburg meines Wissens nach so.

Zum zweiten Teil weiß ich nichts. Seh das aber so: Warum soll eine Meldung an den Verein gehen? Deine Angelkarte ob vom Verein oder sonstwas ist ohne Fischereischein schlicht ungültig. Die wollen bei der Kontrolle ja auch Angelkarte und Fischereischein sehen. Wird Dein Fischereischein eingezogen und Du angelst trotzdem weiter und sei es mit eigentlich gültiger Karte aber ohne Fischereischein, so ist das schlicht schwarzangeln, da der Fischereischein die Voraussetzung für die Gültigkeit jedweder Angelkarte ist.


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



celler schrieb:


> Klar kann die dir Erlaubniss entzogen werden und du bist ja in nem Register eingetragen, somit wird es auch deinem eingetragenen Verein mitgeteilt...




Nie und nimmer- DATENSCHUTZ!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



celler schrieb:


> Klar kann die dir Erlaubniss entzogen werden und du bist ja in nem Register eingetragen, somit wird es auch deinem eingetragenen Verein mitgeteilt...



Wie soll das denn funktionieren?
Woher weiß denn  das Amt vor Ort und das stellt den Fischereischein aus (Bayern) oder auch nur irgendeine Behörde, in welchem Verein wer ist? Eine Mitgliedermeldepflicht gibt es nicht ... zumindest in Bayern ..

Keinem Verein wird zumindest in Bayern etwas dergleichen mitgeteilt .. und kann es auch nicht!


----------



## Volk3r (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*

Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Fischt Du an einem Vereinsgewässer schwarz, oder mit ungültigen Papieren, wird der Verein als Inhaber des Fischereirechts bei einer Anzeige informiert. Es handelt sich dann um ein Eigentumsdelikt, denn die Fische sind Eigentum des Vereins.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



celler schrieb:


> Oder wenn du besoffen Fahrrad fährst, dann verlierst zum *Fahrradführerschein* unter Umständen auch dein Autoführerschein ...



Jetzt lese ich es erst: Fahre ich schwarz Fahrrad?!!  #c
Ich habe keinen Fahradführerschein ... :c


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



Volk3r schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Fischt Du an einem Vereinsgewässer schwarz, oder mit ungültigen Papieren, wird der Verein als Inhaber des Fischereirechts bei einer Anzeige informiert. Es handelt sich dann um ein Eigentumsdelikt, denn die Fische sind Eigentum des Vereins.



Das ist doch etwas ganz anderes und hat mit der Aussage zu dem Posting über das Register nichts zu tun !!
Was @vermesser und auch ich dazu gesagt haben, ist absolut richtig!
Noch einfacher wäre es, wenn dich gleich der am Gewässer Fischreiberechtigte erwischt, dann bedraf es überhaupt keiner Meldung !


----------



## HD4ever (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt lese ich es erst: Fahre ich schwarz Fahrrad?!!  #c
> Ich habe keinen Fahradführerschein ... :c





shit ... ich auch nicht #c |bigeyes


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



Volk3r schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Fischt Du an einem Vereinsgewässer schwarz, oder mit ungültigen Papieren, wird der Verein als Inhaber des Fischereirechts bei einer Anzeige informiert. Es handelt sich dann um ein Eigentumsdelikt, denn die Fische sind Eigentum des Vereins.



Ja, aber es wird nur der Fischereirechtsinhaber des Gewässers informiert, in dem Du erwischt wurdest...und solang Dein Fischereischein bzw. die Angelkarte nicht eingezogen wurde, kannst Du weiter angeln wie bisher...

Interessant wäre eine andere Frage: Kann ein Kontrolleur bei Verstößen die Angelkarte einziehen, also nicht den Fischereischein...wenn ich beispielsweise nur gegen eine spezielle Gewässerregel verstoße, nicht gegen ein Gesetz oder eine Ordnung...also z.B. erhöhtes Mindestmaß, Nachtangelverbot oder sowas? Wie wird sowas bestraft?


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



celler schrieb:


> [...]
> Oder wenn du besoffen Fahrrad fährst, dann verlierst zum *Fahrradführerschein *unter Umständen auch dein Autoführerschein ...



Jaja, bei uns in der Grundschule konnte man damals auch nen Fahrradführerschein machen |rolleyes Und in Niedersachsen braucht man den noch? 



... Bin ich leider durchgefallen, weil ich immer den Bordstein hoch und runter gefahren bin. Daher hab ich auch nicht den Aufkleber aufs Fahrrad gekriegt ... fahr ich also besser nicht mim Fahrrad nach Niedersachsen ...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*

Von einer Bekannten weiß ich dass ihrem Sohn der Fischereischein entzogen wurde, glaube da ist es  um ein Drogendelikt gegangen, mit Gefängnisstrafe. Scheinbar geht so was dann automatisch.


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Von einer Bekannten weiß ich dass ihrem Sohn der Fischereischein entzogen wurde, glaube da ist es  um ein Drogendelikt gegangen, mit Gefängnisstrafe. Scheinbar geht so was dann automatisch.



Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage soll das gehen? Selbst beim Führerschein geht das nicht so einfach...es sei denn, man wird mit Alkohol oder Drogen am Steuer erwischt...???


----------



## snofla (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Interessant wäre eine andere Frage: Kann ein Kontrolleur bei Verstößen die Angelkarte einziehen, also nicht den Fischereischein...wenn ich beispielsweise nur gegen eine spezielle Gewässerregel verstoße, nicht gegen ein Gesetz oder eine Ordnung...also z.B. erhöhtes Mindestmaß, Nachtangelverbot oder sowas? Wie wird sowas bestraft?



ich sag mal ja (die Erlaubnisscheine) ,wird dann aber nur eine Vereinsinterne Strafe geben schlimmstenfalls einen Auschluss aus dem Verein wenn stark vereinswidriges Verhalten vorliegt...#h


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*

Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber dass es in diesem Fall so ist weiß ich definitiv. Es ging bei dem Sohn aber scheinbar nicht nur um Drogen, sondern auch um Körperverletzung. 

Aus meiner früheren Erfahrung als Detektiv weiß ich dass der Autoführerschein auch entzogen werden kann wenn das Auto in den Fall involviert war, z.B. zur Lagerung oder Abtransport des Diebesgutes. Klar hier bestand dann auch ein direkter Bezug, aber ich war nie Jurist und kenne mich in den fachspezifischen Fragen dann nicht gut genug aus.


----------



## snofla (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage soll das gehen? Selbst beim Führerschein geht das nicht so einfach...es sei denn, man wird mit Alkohol oder Drogen am Steuer erwischt...???




und da ist dann auch der Jagtschein weg oder irre ich mich da


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*

Nein da irrst du dich nicht, ein Kollege von mir hat letztes Jahr einen Unfall mit 1,6Promille gebaut und dann 30 Tagessätze draufgebrummt bekommen. Jagdschein weg!!!


----------



## Marouk (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*

Das stimmt so nicht - bei Drogendelikten wird generell die Tauglichkeit zum Führen von KFZ angezweifelt und somit in den meisten Fällen der Führerschein auch eingezogen!  Aus selbigem Grund auch der Einzug eines Waffenscheins bei solcher Art Delikten. (nein, auch das ist mir nicht passiert  )

ok, aber davon ab...
Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten! #6

Nein, glücklicherweise ist mir die Linzenz nicht entzogen worden und das wird auch nicht passieren, denn dafür angele ich viel zu gerne 

Meine Frage hat einen komplett anderen Hintergrund:
Mich würde interesieren wie ich (sagen wir als 'Dienstleister') nachvollziehen kann ob jemand einen gültigen FS besitzt und dieser auchnoch Gültigkeit hat.


----------



## Marouk (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*

@vermesser:





Marouk schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht - bei Drogendelikten wird generell die Tauglichkeit zum Führen von KFZ angezweifelt und somit in den meisten Fällen der Führerschein auch eingezogen!  Aus selbigem Grund auch der Einzug eines Waffenscheins bei solcher Art Delikten. (nein, auch das ist mir nicht passiert  )
> 
> ok, aber davon ab...
> Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten! #6
> ...


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



snofla schrieb:


> ich sag mal ja (die Erlaubnisscheine) ,wird dann aber nur eine Vereinsinterne Strafe geben schlimmstenfalls einen Auschluss aus dem Verein wenn stark vereinswidriges Verhalten vorliegt...#h



Ach echt? Das heißt, jetzt mal böse ausgedrückt, ich kann machen was ich will, solang ich gegen kein Gesetz verstoße, ist maximal die Karte weg und ich hol mir ne neue.

Das erklärt allerdings einiges...

Zum Sachverhalt: Ich kenne ein Gewässer, in dem Nachtangelverbot herrscht. Trotzdem sieht man öfter welche. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir erklärt: "Wenn einer kommt, ist halt die Karte weg und ich hol mir ne neue.". Ich dachte, da gibts mehr Strafe.


----------



## snofla (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ach echt? Das heißt, jetzt mal böse ausgedrückt, ich kann machen was ich will, solang ich gegen kein Gesetz verstoße, ist maximal die Karte weg und ich hol mir ne neue.
> 
> Das erklärt allerdings einiges...
> 
> Zum Sachverhalt: Ich kenne ein Gewässer, in dem Nachtangelverbot herrscht. Trotzdem sieht man öfter welche. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir erklärt: "Wenn einer kommt, ist halt die Karte weg und ich hol mir ne neue.". Ich dachte, da gibts mehr Strafe.



ist das ein Vereinsgewässer ?? wenn ja würden wir bei uns so vorgehen,beim ersten mal Lappen weg für 2 Wochen beim nächsten mal ne Halbes Jahr wenns dann nochmal vorkommt gibts ihn gar nicht wieder und der Ausschluss aus dem Verein folgt dann

Diese Person bekommt dann auch keine Karte mehr wieder auch nicht Tageskarten vom VVV oder der Stadt #h


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*

Nein, das ist der See eines Fischers...und sicher weiß in dem Fall kein Angelladen, daß man die Karte losgeworden ist...und wahrscheinlich interessiert es auch nicht, da die ja an den Karten dann quasi doppelt verdienen. So so...was es alles gibt.


----------



## Gardenfly (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Interessant wäre eine andere Frage: Kann ein Kontrolleur bei Verstößen die Angelkarte einziehen,



Es gibt Erlaubniskarten auf denen genau das bei Verstössen droht, steht sogar drauf (ElbeSeitenKanal) mit der Unterschrift des Anglers erkennt er die Regel an. Im Normalfall ist mit den Entzug der Karte die Sache gegessen, dann kauft es sich halt noch eine Erlaubniskarte da bei 120km Gewässer es nicht möglich ist, allen Ausgabestellen "Sperrlisten" zu zusenden.


----------



## Wurmduscher (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ach echt? Das heißt, jetzt mal böse ausgedrückt, ich kann machen was ich will, solang ich gegen kein Gesetz verstoße, ist maximal die Karte weg und ich hol mir ne neue.
> 
> Das erklärt allerdings einiges...
> 
> Zum Sachverhalt: Ich kenne ein Gewässer, in dem Nachtangelverbot herrscht. Trotzdem sieht man öfter welche. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir erklärt: "Wenn einer kommt, ist halt die Karte weg und ich hol mir ne neue.". Ich dachte, da gibts mehr Strafe.


 
Dann mal mit den Worten eines Kontrolleurs: Je nach vergehen wird dir die Fischereiberechtigungskarte entzogen für eine Dauer die z.B. der Verein/Gewässerpächter festlegt. Kann bis zu einem Jahr sein. Sollte allerdings ein schwerwiegender Fehler vorliegen, kann es auch bedeuten, das du für den jeweiligen Gewässerabschnitt nie mehr (auf Lebenszeit gesperrt) eineBerechtigungskarte erhältst und dir auch der Fischereischein entzogen wird!

Gruß Wurmduscher


----------



## snofla (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*

@Gardenfly

da gebe ich dir recht bei solchen grossen Bereichen kaum möglich, bei uns ist es möglich da von unseren Teichen nur für einen Erlaubnisscheine/Gastkarten ausgegeben werden, und diese auch nur an Angler die Ihren Wohnsitz nicht in Vreden haben......deshalb ist es bei uns einfacher zu handhaben


----------



## snofla (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



Wurmduscher schrieb:


> Dann mal mit den Worten eines Kontrolleurs: Je nach vergehen wird dir die Fischereiberechtigungskarte entzogen für eine Dauer die z.B. der Verein/Gewässerpächter festlegt. Kann bis zu einem Jahr sein. Sollte allerdings ein schwerwiegender Fehler vorliegen, kann es auch bedeuten, das du für den jeweiligen Gewässerabschnitt nie mehr (auf Lebenszeit gesperrt) eineBerechtigungskarte erhältst und dir auch der Fischereischein entzogen wird!
> 
> Gruß Wurmduscher





dann frag ihn mal wie er sowas machen will, ich denke mal das das nur möglich ist für eine Fischereibehörde #h


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



Wurmduscher schrieb:


> Dann mal mit den Worten eines Kontrolleurs: Je nach vergehen wird dir die Fischereiberechtigungskarte entzogen für eine Dauer die z.B. der Verein/Gewässerpächter festlegt. Kann bis zu einem Jahr sein. Sollte allerdings ein schwerwiegender Fehler vorliegen, kann es auch bedeuten, das du für den jeweiligen Gewässerabschnitt nie mehr (auf Lebenszeit gesperrt) eineBerechtigungskarte erhältst und dir auch der Fischereischein entzogen wird!
> 
> Gruß Wurmduscher



Ja, war jetzt auch nur mal so nebenbei, weil man es halt öfter sieht. 

Wenn ich gegen ein Gesetz verstoße, ist das schon klar...ich meine so´ne Regeln wie ne verlängerte Schonzeit, die nicht von der Fischereiordnung gedeckt ist, höhere Mindestmaße oder halt abweichende Regeln beim Nachtangeln oder was weiß ich...das ist ja dann kein "schwerwiegender Verstoß"!


----------



## snofla (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*

mal kucken wenn ernie auf den Tröööt aufmerksam wird er weiss da bestimmt mehr drüber wie oder wann der Fischereischein eingezogen werden darf............  #h


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Es gibt Erlaubniskarten auf denen genau das bei Verstössen droht, steht sogar drauf (ElbeSeitenKanal) mit der Unterschrift des Anglers erkennt er die Regel an. Im Normalfall ist mit den Entzug der Karte die Sache gegessen, dann kauft es sich halt noch eine Erlaubniskarte da bei 120km Gewässer es nicht möglich ist, allen Ausgabestellen "Sperrlisten" zu zusenden.



Genau das mein ich, ich glaub, so stehts bei uns auch drauf. Also hatten die Typen wohl leider recht. Dann kann ich mir also ne Friedfischkarte holen und fröhlich nachts angeln, schlimmstenfalls kostet mich das ne neue Karte für 25 Euro...der Ehrliche ist wie immer der Dumme.


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*



Marouk schrieb:


> Meine Frage hat einen komplett anderen Hintergrund:
> Mich würde interesieren wie ich (sagen wir als 'Dienstleister') nachvollziehen kann ob jemand einen gültigen FS besitzt und dieser auchnoch Gültigkeit hat.



Servus,
wenn es um die allgemeine Kontrolle geht, machen wir das zur Jahreskassierung. Dabei hat jedes Mitglied seinen gültigen Fischereischein vorzulegen, dabei notieren wir auch gleich noch die Nummer des FS. Wenn er dies nicht kann, gibt es auch keine Angelerlaubnis #h

Falls es um ein Mitglied eures Vereins geht, frage doch einfach bei der ausstellenden Behörde ob der Fischreischein noch gültig ist (dazu wäre natürlich die Nummer des FS hilfreich) vllt. reicht aber auch Name und Anschrift.
Thematik Datenschutz jetzt mal aussen vor gelassen.

Mittagsgruß,
René


----------



## celler (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*

Haha, da hab ich ja was ins rollen gebracht ;-)
Das mit dem Fahrradführerschein war natürlich völliger humbug..
Wollt damit nur sagen, fährt man besoffen  Fahrrad und wird auffällig bzw gefährdet den Strassenverkehr so wir einem auch der Führerschein entzogen. Sie können ja an Hand deiner Personalien feststellen ob du einen hast oder nicht...
Ich dachte es wird eben mit dem Angelschein genauso gehandelt ....

Wenn es falsch ist was ich schreibe dann tut es mir leid...

Trotzdem, achtung in Niedersachsen, hier herschen andere Gesetze ;-)


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Einzug der Lizenz???*

Üblicherweise ist das immer im jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetz geregelt. In Niedersachsen ist es recht einfach, da gibt es keine Fischereischeinpflicht und daher auch keine Regelungen über das Einziehen. In anderen Bundesländern ist das recht klar geregelt, hier mal ein Auszug aus dem LFG NRW:

*§ 33 Versagungsgründe
*                                 (1) Der Fischereischein ist Personen zu  versagen,

1. die das 14. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben,

2.  für die für die Besorgung aller ihrer Angelegenheiten wegen einer  psychischen Krankheit oder einer                                 geistigen oder seelischen Behinderung  ein Betreuer bestellt ist; dies gilt auch, wenn der Aufgabenkreis des  Betreuers die in §1896 Abs. 4 und §1905 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches  bezeichneten Angelegenheiten nicht                                 erfasst.

(2) Der Fischereischein kann  Personen versagt werden,

1. die wegen Fischwilderei oder wegen  vorsätzlicher Beschädigung von Anlagen, Fahrzeugen, Geräten oder  Vorrichtungen, die der Fischerei oder der                                 Fischzucht dienen, oder von Wasserbauten  rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind,

2. die wegen Fälschung eines  Fischereischeins oder einer sonstigen zur Ausübung der Fischerei  erforderlichen Bescheinigung                                 rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind,

3.  die in den letzten drei Jahren wegen Übertretung fischereirechtlicher  Vorschriften oder wegen Tierquälerei rechtskräftig verurteilt worden  sind.

(3) Aus den Gründen des                                 Absatzes 2 Nummern 1 bis 3 kann der  Fischereischein nicht mehr versagt werden, wenn ein strafvermerkfreies  Führungszeugnis vorgelegt wird.

*§ 33a Einzug des  Fischereischeins
*Werden nach Erteilung des                                 Fischereischeins Tatsachen bekannt, die  bereits vorhanden waren oder später entstanden sind und die eine  Versagung rechtfertigen, so kann die Behörde, die den Fischereischein  erteilt hat, diesen für ungültig                                 erklären und einziehen.

Also, ein Blick in das jeweilige Gesetz ist hilfreich.


----------

